# Sizzlin's Spinach/Strawberry Salad......TNT



## SizzlininIN (Jun 13, 2007)

*SizzlininIN's Strawberry/Spinach Salad*


*Salad*
1 Bag Fresh Spinach....I like the baby as its more tender. Be sure to wash....I don't care what they say about bagged produce.
1 Quart of Strawberries, sliced....I use only 3/4 of the quart but use as many or as you want. 
Gently toss the salad and strawberries together in a serving bowl.
*Dressing*
NOTE: This makes more than you truely need but I store the remaining in the refrigerator for later in the week. You can cut this recipe in half for one time serving.
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
1/4 cup white balsalmic vinegar
1/4 tsp. paprika
1 Tbsp. poppy seeds
2 Tbsp. sesame seeds......I lightly toast these to bring out the nutty taste.
3-4 pinches of Kosher salt...you can add a little more or less to your taste.....it def. needs the salt to bring out the flavors though.
10 grinds of freshly ground black pepper.....more or less to your taste.
Gently spoon some of the dressing onto the salad and gently toss. Don't over coat with dressing. 
NOTE: I serve this immediately. You could make the dressing earlier in the day and store it in the refrigerator and then all you would have to do is slice your strawberries and toss everything together.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 13, 2007)

Can I sub regular balsamic vinagar for the white one?

looks great by the by!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 13, 2007)

You can certainly sub it SG - it will just be different.  White balsamic is a beautiful thing! 

What a great salad Sizz!!!!  I see so many variations already - blueberries, goat cheese, where's my fork!!!!!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 13, 2007)

I've never tried regular myself.  I just discovered the white and really love it.  

Kitchelf.....thanks for the variation ideas.....def. will try those too.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds great, Sizz.  Might be a way to get my kid to eat spinach other than the Stouffer's souffle stuff.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds deelish! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 13, 2007)

got my bagged baby spinach today as well as the 2 pounder of strawberries on sale @ Von's.  BTW = Trader Joe's has white balsamic vinegar for $1.49.
Can't wait to make this, it just spells summer salad​


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2007)

_Sizz,_
_thanks for a wonderful summer salad..We can't have a meal without some sort of salad..This looks wonderful._
_kadesma _


----------



## mish (Jun 14, 2007)

Did someone say strawberries? I'm all over it. Sunday (under what are you having for dinner), I served mine with rosemary/lemon/garlic chicken strips & penne). It was yum. It makes a great side to salmon or as a main dish. Question - why kosher salt? Curious about the taste of paprika & berries. Sounds interesting. 

I add some crumbled feta (or bleu cheese), sliced red onions, sometimes mushrooms, toasted pine nuts or chopped walnuts, and raspberry vinaigrette & omit the sugar. Sliced kiwis or sliced avocados are other additions that I like. When I have a chance, I will post my recipe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 14, 2007)

Your all very welcome and I hope you enjoy it. For years my DH kept saying he didn't like spinach and would turn a nose up. Well one day at a buffet there was a spinach/strawberry salad on it and he dove right in and then found out it was spinach and said well I like it that way. So needless to say this is a way I can get him to eat it. Or by tricking him like I did recently when I made some stuffed jumbo shells and put in frozen spinach but didn't tell him till after and he complimented me on the dish and said he really liked it.... . Enjoy!

P.S. Mish.....the paprika really doesn't stand out.


----------



## candelbc (Jun 14, 2007)

Great recipe.. Thanks for sharing.. The only thing I might add is a little bit of honey glazed grilled chicken.. The dressing sounds wonderful!

-Brad


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 14, 2007)

candelbc said:
			
		

> Great recipe.. Thanks for sharing.. The only thing I might add is a little bit of honey glazed grilled chicken.. The dressing sounds wonderful!
> 
> -Brad


 
Oh....I bet that would be really good.  Thanks for the idea.


----------

